# Lost oar - Upper Colo (Yarmony) 9' Sawyer, Black



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

I had an oar pop out on the upper part of Yarmony rapid. At least now I know how to finish the rapid with one oar! Sawyer 9' Polecat with oar right and rope wrap, all black. Blade has the name Arndt on it with a Fort Collins address and phone #. That's the guy I just bought the boat from. If you have it please pm me. Thanks, Pete


----------

